# anyone use wallnut



## chrish (May 26, 2007)

just wondering if anyone ever uesd wallnut for smoking?   it might be the premo of woods to buy  but hows the smoke and smell?   i have a place i can get all i want but do i want it?


----------



## peculiarmike (May 26, 2007)

Nope. It's not smoking wood. Makes really nice gunstocks and clocks though.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Chrish -


Black walnut taste like a strong pecan. Use it like you would Hickory it has a srong flavor.

ENlish walnut is also very good but with a strong flavor so mix it with something mild or go light.

Go here I hae 6 pages of wood info:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## chrish (May 26, 2007)

Hay thanks Debi, I knew it could be used but none has used it first hand.
last winter when i was deer hunting i walked up on a few large pieces of walnut in a field and i was thinking of going back over and getting them.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 26, 2007)

Lived in the land of the black walnut (the Ozarks) a long time, just never heard of anyone using it to smoke with. Folks cut a black walnut tree to sell the log for walnut lumber or veneer, a veneer log brings more money. The large limbs cut from the log are generally burned for heat in wood stoves.
Otherwise, the walnuts are picked up off the ground in the fall, hulled and sold to Hammon's Walnut Products in Stockton, MO.
It is a hardwood though, suppose you could smoke with it.


----------



## chrish (May 26, 2007)

as with any nut bearing tree it can be used but i agree it has more value in being sold or something made out of it rather then smoking it.


----------

